# Крупному банку требуется Специалист поддержки приложений

## SinyavskayaS

Обязанности: 

администрирование тестовых систем, устранение сбоев и ошибок  

конфигурирование, установка, тестирование модулей/приложений/сервисов на тестовые среды  решение инцидентов в системе Remedy / ServiceDesk в качестве L2 Support 

поддержка тестовых систем  

общая поддержка работоспособности тестовых систем, администрирование, конфигурация интерфейсов и управление системными процессами  

диагностирование ошибок, разрешение и предотвращение проблем  

консультации внутренних пользователей (2ая линия поддержки)   

Требования:

опыт работы в командной строке UNIX систем

опыт применения средств коллективной разработки (SVN, CVS, GIT)

знания ОС семейства UNIX (AIX, Linux, Solaris)

знание SQL, основ Java

опыт администрирование приложений на Windows

Условия:

конкурентоспособная заработная плата зависит от результатов собеседования 

оформление согласно ТК РФ

график работы 5/2, 9.00-18.00

возможность профессионального роста

отличный коллектив

испытательный срок – 3 месяца

Москва

----------

